# Model castings



## harleymike (May 18, 2010)

Thinking of buying a model from Rocky's model engines. Anybody have one or heard of anybody building one?


----------



## Ken K (May 18, 2010)

I have built all three of Randys engines. Here is how it went with me:
5/16 of 4 HP horizontal - Governor took a lot of time to get right, was tricky for me.
5/16 of 4HP vertical - Could not get it to run with liquid fuel, fuel outlet is lower then needle valve. Runs fine on propane.
 ½ of 1HP horizontal - Went fine, no problems.
 I thing I noted was the Al used in the castings, was brittle. Make sure to use a fillet in any corner

 Ken K


----------



## Tom Jamboretz (May 19, 2010)

I made the vert. and it runs great on propane. Taking it to the model show at Lathrop Friday.  TJ


----------

